# Draining liquid from my knee



## Jarrod G. (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is kind of a weird question, and maybe it would be better in another thread but I like it here =)

I have been training in Thailand for about a month now and my front knee has been taking a beating.  It started swelling up about 1 1/2 weeks ago and I immediately started taking anti-inflammatories and rubbing boxing linament on it.  The swelling was up and down for about a week but i continually get it bashed every training session.  It is now about twice the size of my other knee and some people around the camp are saying that I should go to the hospital and get it drained.  I know that this is not an uncommon procedure for fighters and pro athletes in many sports, but I have never had it done before.  

I'm wondering if it is a good idea to get it done in a Thai hospital (I'm not sure how complicated it is and if anything can go horribly wrong).  Also I have a fight coming up in about 1 1/2 weeks anb am wondering if maybe I should get it drained closer to my fight date in order to be in prime shape for my fight.

any advice from anyone who knows anything about this type of procedure would be appreciated.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 15, 2009)

Water on the knee's no big deal man.  It used to happen to me all the time as a teen when I was doing both karate and on my school swim team.  Fortunately my uncle was a football coach and dealt with it a lot.  Sterilized needle inserted under the skin and drain it, simple, just like when you have a small burn or boil.

I wouldn't do it myself but I see no problem with doing it in Thailand.  Heck, my uncle was no medical professional and he used to do it for me and my cuz.

Before all that though I would ice it and keep it elevated, it can naturally dissipate in a day or two, but if you must be active then drain it and put a band aide on it.


----------



## Akira (Mar 16, 2009)

Jarrod I can't comment on the procedure but don't be scared of Thai hospitals.  I had to go to one here in BKK a couple of times and both times had no problems.  Try and get a thai friend to go with out if possible.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks for the quick replies guys, Good to hear that the procedure is super simple, and that the Thai hospitals are nothing to worry about.

Maybe I will get it drained on Sunday because it's a day of rest and I can stay off of it until Monday.


----------

